# English-speaking geometra or building contractor near Rome



## mft13 (Dec 28, 2021)

If I can get back into Italy in January (COVID allowing), I hope to view fixer-uppers in an area called Velletri, which is about a 45-minute drive south east of Rome.

My Italian is still pretty limited, so I'm hoping to find a geometra or a building contractor who speaks English and would come along on a second viewing of any strong prospects. I'd be happy to pay for someone's time on this to convey that I'm not a time-waster, but also so I can get the estimates in writing. 

I'd welcome any advice or guidance on this.

Thanks.


----------

